# Favorite socks!



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm sure this has been covered but i have not seen it. I mostly use these euro wool based socks which are great, the only time i have used the thin ones are in the spring or warmer days. what do you use or like. i never use two pair even on cold days (thin then thick) at once do you? techniques welcomed.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 14, 2010)

Smartwool  or Hot Chillys only use one pr but as of this week i also use Boot Gloves which are amazing


----------



## Terry (Feb 14, 2010)

I use 1 pair of very thin socks that are actually see through they are so thin. I use hotronics boot heaters for warmth on cold days.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 14, 2010)

I swear by SmartWool extra light. The only time my feet get cold is when I am an idiot an get my feet sweaty in the car by not taking care of my feet before getting to the ski area.

If any one actually is using two pairs of socks, please consider that something other than your socks, the two pairs themselves, or the type of sock may be causing your feet to become cold. I can not imagine much worse for a properly fit boot/foot combo than two pairs of socks. Adding a second sock could actually make your feet colder, fit issues aside.


----------



## hammer (Feb 14, 2010)

Smartwool extra thin socks...anything other than extra thin is too tight with my boots.

I've found that I need toe warmers on colder days but I otherwise don't have problems.


----------



## roark (Feb 14, 2010)

The liner keeps your feet warm, not the sock. SW extra thin or hot chili (green toe stripe) are my usuals.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 14, 2010)

Another Smartwool Ultra Thin sock user here. Won't wear anything else now.


----------



## Rushski (Feb 15, 2010)

Fox River Snowboard socks (to ski).  Fills in some of the extra volume inside from post-swelling a few years ago.  Probably time to get some boots that fit better...

Liners are the best bet as some of the other posters expressed.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 15, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Smartwool  or Hot Chillys only use one pr but as of this week i also use Boot Gloves which are amazing



Never heard of these, just looked them up online... outside of the boot huh? they claim 20 degrees warmer? really that good Daddy?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 15, 2010)

Another vote for Smart Wool Ultra Thin.  They now make them ribbed for extra pleasure.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 15, 2010)

Used to only wear Smartwool Ultra thins, until one day I tried a pair of Euro Socks Ski Supreme Socks







IMHO a superior sock to the Smartwools, both interms of the quality of the material (a sturdier yet softer/plusher knit) and the location of the LIGHT padding.  Between myself, my wife and my kids, the family now owns 8 pairs of them (and yes they actually make them down to a size XXXXS that fits my son's kids sized 10 feet!)

BTW, I am a HUGE smartwool fan as the vast majority of socks in my sock drawer, from running socks, to hiking socks to even a bunch of my dress socks are smartwools,  but for skiing these days for my feet, Euro Socks are superior to smartwool


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 15, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Used to only wear Smartwool Ultra thins, until one day I tried a pair of Euro Socks Ski Supreme Socks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are the ones i use but green.. great sock.. i used the smart wool ultra thins before but maybe i have poor foot circulation.. only use them when its kinda warm. my Atomic Widefit boots are toasty for the most part but I'm up for improvement. the wife and tater tots will also like to know. the boot gloves Warp Daddy talks of would totally interest my wife. while i may have to try the Fox River Snowboard socks Rushski has mentioned... thanks guys. Good feedback, more welcomed.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 16, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Used to only wear Smartwool Ultra thins, until one day I tried a pair of Euro Socks Ski Supreme Socks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does that include the new Ultra Thin Phd's? I find they are a great improvement over the old Ultra Thins.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 16, 2010)

ZYDECORICH said:


> Those are the ones i use but green.. great sock.. i used the smart wool ultra thins before but maybe i have poor foot circulation.. only use them when its kinda warm. my Atomic Widefit boots are toasty for the most part but I'm up for improvement. the wife and tater tots will also like to know. the boot gloves Warp Daddy talks of would totally interest my wife. while i may have to try the Fox River Snowboard socks Rushski has mentioned... thanks guys. Good feedback, more welcomed.



I've got the pair picture and the green one's too!  Love that bright neon green/kelly green contrast!  Make's it seem like it's St. Patrick's Day every time I put them on!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 16, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Does that include the new Ultra Thin Phd's? I find they are a great improvement over the old Ultra Thins.





Yup.  To my feet atleast,  these Euro Socks are a step up.  Just as thin and MORE comfy where you want them to be with for me the proper amount of what I can only describe as "silky" padding where I wnat it.  The padding, where it is located makes them feel slightly thicker, in just those areas, compared to the smartwools, but for me, even with a pair of boots that only has 10 days on them (read as now where near closed to packed out) they're a notch above the smartwools in comfort and performance (warmth/wicking)


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 16, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Yup.  To my feet atleast,  these Euro Socks are a step up.  Just as thin and MORE comfy where you want them to be with for me the proper amount of what I can only describe as "silky" padding where I wnat it.  The padding, where it is located makes them feel slightly thicker, in just those areas, compared to the smartwools, but for me, even with a pair of boots that only has 10 days on them (read as now where near closed to packed out) they're a notch above the smartwools in comfort and performance (warmth/wicking)



They seem to have a Super Light too. Have you tried those?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 16, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> They seem to have a Super Light too. Have you tried those?



Just bought a pair of those over the weekend for my wife to try - she's going to use them today once the carpet/plumbing/and now area association maintenance guys get out of our place and onto the hill.  In just feeling the difference with my hand, they didn't seem all that different to the supreme's


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 16, 2010)

I've been using the Smartwool ultralights for a few years and picked up 2 pairs of Smartwool PhD Ultra Lights during the off season that I use on colder days and I like them a lot.  I might have to give the Euro's a try!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 16, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I've been using the Smartwool ultralights for a few years and picked up 2 pairs of Smartwool PhD Ultra Lights during the off season that I use on colder days and I like them a lot.  I might have to give the Euro's a try!



I see REI has the Euros on clearance....


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 16, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I see REI has the Euros on clearance....


Bastid:beer:


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 16, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I've got the pair picture and the green one's too!  Love that bright neon green/kelly green contrast!  Make's it seem like it's St. Patrick's Day every time I put them on!



top of the mornin to ya doc!


----------



## billski (Feb 16, 2010)

My feet are pretty easy.  I just use a pair of Spyder socks, I don't even know what's in them.  I think I paid $4 at marshalls.   Only on -12 days did I need toe warmers...


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 19, 2010)

Anyone use Lorpen socks?  I see a bunch of them on sale @ STP right now.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 20, 2010)

We sell Smartwool at the Bush but one of the co-founders of Eurosocks is from Waitsfield, the other is an NFL referee, so we are big on those as well. Some people want Smartwool, very loyal bunch, and some don't want wool, they think their scratchy but the Smartwools are not. They are 70% wool with every wool thread wraped with a nylon shell, not sure I they do that LOL, so they are nice and soft. I have a pair of the Ultralights and to be honest the top art has alittle too much compression for my taste. 

Eurosock has some new space age socks called Silver Digits, antibacterial, dry amazingly fast and have the new Silver Technology which other companies like Seirus and Turtle Fur are now using for their top end cold weather gear, are getting rave reviews if you don't mind spending $25-30 for a pair.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Another Smartwool Ultra Thin sock user here. Won't wear anything else now.



This is what I have been riding for the past two seasons and I agree, they're great.

I tried a new brand today though and I think I like them equally as much. Wasn't a cold day, so will have to wait and see on that front, but I enjoyed them in today's weather just fine. They're just a hair thicker than Smartwool, but still quite thin.  Point 6 is the brand.  Ragged had a buy one, get one deal in the lodge last weekend, so I picked up a couple of pairs for $16 total.

http://www.point6.com/mens_socks/skiing/_details/id_89/ultra_light_ski_sock.html


----------



## Sky (Feb 28, 2010)

I followed the crowd witht eh Smartwool.  I bought a few different ones to see which I liked best.  All good sox.

THis year I came across a pair of Under Armor sox for, what appears to be, security guard work (my best geuss).  I bought them at a nearby Air Force Base in the uniform section.  They are very thin and very long.

How Long Are They?

I've got about a 2' shin...floor to knee.  These things are like support hose that come up to my knee and I roll down about an inch of fabric, which places the "top" of the sock just below my knoee...over my calf.

These socks are very thin, similar to t dress sock.  My feet have been worm all winter.

I went back to get more for my ski pals...and the store was out of stock.  I bought the substitute item, similar length and material.  Pals using them have liked them.


----------



## dl (Mar 2, 2010)

ski_resort_observer said:


> We sell Smartwool at the Bush but one of the co-founders of Eurosocks is from Waitsfield, the other is an NFL referee, so we are big on those as well. Some people want Smartwool, very loyal bunch, and some don't want wool, they think their scratchy but the Smartwools are not. They are 70% wool with every wool thread wraped with a nylon shell, not sure I they do that LOL, so they are nice and soft. I have a pair of the Ultralights and to be honest the top art has alittle too much compression for my taste.
> 
> Eurosock has some new space age socks called Silver Digits, antibacterial, dry amazingly fast and have the new Silver Technology which other companies like Seirus and Turtle Fur are now using for their top end cold weather gear, are getting rave reviews if you don't mind spending $25-30 for a pair.



The NFL ref owns Seirus, not Eurosocks.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 10, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Yup.  To my feet atleast,  these Euro Socks are a step up.  Just as thin and MORE comfy where you want them to be with for me the proper amount of what I can only describe as "silky" padding where I wnat it.  The padding, where it is located makes them feel slightly thicker, in just those areas, compared to the smartwools, but for me, even with a pair of boots that only has 10 days on them (read as now where near closed to packed out) they're a notch above the smartwools in comfort and performance (warmth/wicking)


This is a very nice sock.  If I see them on sale again, I'd pick up another pair or two.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> This is a very nice sock.  If I see them on sale again, I'd pick up another pair or two.



Glad you're toes liked them Root   Plus they do make them in some pretty cool (and bright) color combos!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 10, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Glad you're toes liked them Root   Plus they do make them in some pretty cool (and bright) color combos!


Thanks again for the suggestion.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 4, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> This is a very nice sock.  If I see them on sale again, I'd pick up another pair or two.


On sale at REI for $12.93.  I'm in for 2 more with free in-store pickup.

http://www.rei.com/product/705221


----------



## Sky (Sep 6, 2010)

I am amazed every time I wear these sox....but they work like crazy.....maybe it's the combo of good fiting boots and long underwear to the boot-top.

But I ried these ultra thin UA sox that go way over my calf (It's two-feet to my knee).

I fold them over just above my calf.

So maybe it's the combo of the long (thin) sock and the long underwear to my boot-top.

But my feet stay very warm.  I don't know if there's a "name" for these sox.  I bought them at a military installation.  They were advertised for the MPs standing at the gate.  So between the vascular support of the "over-the-calf" length and the boots fitting well...and the long underwaer to the boot-top....I can't say enough good things aboutt these sox.


----------

